# How To Repair- Disassemble/Reassemble Shimano RSX STI Shifters.



## bobt62 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have seen many people talking about this issue and since I myself had this problem i wanted to share a youtube video i found that helped me resolve the issue totally and saved me from buying new shifters.
Here is the link.

How To Disassemble/Reassemble Shimano RSX STI Shifters/Brifters (Left Shifter) - YouTube

How To Disassemble/Reassemble Shimano RSX STI Shifters/Brifters (Right Shifter) - YouTube


Here is the one how to clean without taking it apart.

How To Fix STI Shifters (Brifters) That Won't Shift - YouTube


----------

